# Frankfurt



## mrkmzz (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello

My partner and l are moving to Frankfurt.

We have been told there are some places to avoid living in Frankfurt?

What are your views and experiences?

Thanks

James and Jenny


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

mrkmzz said:


> Hello
> 
> My partner and l are moving to Frankfurt.
> 
> ...


Which of the two Frankfurts are you moving to?

Frankfurt am Main or Frankfurt an der Oder?


----------



## mrkmzz (Aug 29, 2013)

Frankfurt am main...my company is based in Niederrad

Thanks


----------

